# Maine anti-smoking grades decline



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

The Associated Press said:


> AUGUSTA -- Maine's anti-tobacco report card is slipping.
> In 2005 Maine was tops in the nation with straight As, but the report card for 2009 says Maine gets an A only in one category, protection from secondhand smoke. Maine gets Cs in the three other categories.
> The American Lung Association of Maine today presented the 2009 report card, which grades states for tobacco prevention, protection from secondhand smoke, helping people quit smoking and cigarette taxes.
> The Lung Association's Ed Miller says the falling grades translate into premature deaths and preventable illnesses. *Miller says the Legislature should increase the cigarette tax to further discourage smoking *


Maine anti-smoking grades decline | Maine News Updates

Like they haven't hiked up our tobacco prices in Maine, enough; Some moron now thinks they should tax it more to "discourage" (Read: Punish) adult smokers from perusing their leisurely habits.

:dunno:


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh taxes, is there any problem you can't solve?


uke:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

jamz said:


> Oh taxes, is there any problem you can't solve?
> 
> uke:


Yes, and it's called.... TAXES!


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

jamz said:


> Oh taxes, is there any problem you can't solve?


Death.


----------

